
Is HackerX worth attending? - paulddraper
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackerx.org&#x2F;<p>Is it good for employees? Is it good for employers?
======
bediger4000
i did a hackerx in Denver, about a year ago. Not worth it. Too many hackers
and not enough employers, also even though it was a "back end" developer
event, the potential employers were mostly looking for front end developers.
Weird.

